# Naniwa SS 10K vs. Chosera 10K



## la2tokyo (Mar 2, 2011)

Can someone with experience using both of these stones please tell me exactly how the Chosera feels differently, cuts differently, and finishes differently than the SS? If you could please note what type of steel your experience was with that would help. If I buy the Chosera will my SS be obsolete (not that I really use it anyways)?

Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2011)

I've used both stones on probably every steel used in a kitchen knife worth hand sharpening. The SS10k is a more overall flexible stone that is well suited to work with just about every steel and stone combo going and provides a nice crisp mirror polish. The Chosera 10k makes a better quality edge by a slight margin even if it's not as shiny however this stone won;t give you much of anything if it's not used with either the Chosera 3k or 5k beforehand. I actually don;t like using this stone with almost any other stone I have except for those two Chosera (3 & 5k) stones. Also worth noting is that the SS10k is very soft in comparison to the Chosera.

Oh and the Chosera will benefit from 10-15 minutes of soak time compared to just a few (2-3) minutes for the SS. Neither stone should be soaked long (actually I believe that neither should technically be soaked at all) although I'll say that perma soaking the Chosera can make a serious mud machine that just flat out kicks ass on single bevels.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 2, 2011)

one thing i would add is the chocera 5k is sooooo good and the 10k chocera is that much better when combined witht he 5k.......i will also add i think the naniwa 10k is garbage....i hated that stone.....i could never get it to do what i wanted it too....and it glazed over like a donut from a truck stop......ryan


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 4, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> i will also add i think the naniwa 10k is garbage....i hated that stone.....i could never get it to do what i wanted it too....and it glazed over like a donut from a truck stop......ryan



I would completely disagree with this comment in my experience. The Naniwa SS series (5K and 10K) have both been so awesome to me after I learned to extract their potential.

To each his own.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 4, 2011)

i can understand that.......i know alot of peoplewho like the naniwa stone....i just hated it.......i think i was more of a case of- i didn't wanna change the way i did things....it was easier to get a different stone....ryan


----------



## iceman01 (Mar 4, 2011)

There are quite some people out there that have used both lines and will tell that considering the price difference, the SS beats the Chosera. I even remember somebody saying that Chosera vs. SS is automatic vs. stick shift.


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 4, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> i can understand that.......i know alot of peoplewho like the naniwa stone....i just hated it.......i think i was more of a case of- i didn't wanna change the way i did things....it was easier to get a different stone....ryan


 
I totally respect that, as I remember having to make adjustments in the beginning and over time to get the most out of the SS series. 

Your post got me thinking about something related to this, so I just made a new topic about it.


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 4, 2011)

iceman01 said:


> There are quite some people out there that have used both lines and will tell that considering the price difference, the SS beats the Chosera. I even remember somebody saying that Chosera vs. SS is automatic vs. stick shift.


 
Sounds like something KCMA would say...I'll bet that came from him.


----------



## iceman01 (Mar 4, 2011)

You got it, the quote is from KC!
I had the chance to test the SS and Chosera 5k side by side. The Chosera is definitely faster, but I like the feel of the SS. If I want hard, then I can go for Shapton, which saves me quite some lapping.


----------



## Jay (Mar 4, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> i will also add i think the naniwa 10k is garbage....i hated that stone.....i could never get it to do what i wanted it too....and it glazed over like a donut from a truck stop......ryan


 
It does leave one of the shiniest finishes I've ever seen, though.


----------



## Jay (Mar 4, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> Sounds like something KCMA would say...I'll bet that came from him.


 
How would he know? He doesn't believe in stones any finer than 220 grit.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 4, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> Sounds like something KCMA would say...I'll bet that came from him.


 
I keep expecting him to show up any minute now.


----------

